# So here I begin



## kmahren (8 mo ago)

Hello, Lot's of questions.... I am retired, and looking into living in Mexico for 6 months and if I like it, make it longer. 
I'm a US citizen, do not intend to work in Mexico, Looking at Mazatlan at the moment, as a destination. Will be driving down from the San Diego area. Bringing along in my car, my guitar, laptop, some Music CD,s cloths, cameras, some prescription drugs (mostly generic).

What do I need to do before leaving for Mexico, as far a car documents, and personal belongings. What advice about driving? Money, (credit cards and cash). 
Advice about visa's and any other paperwork I sould obtain before leaving.

Any info about Mazatlan would be most appreciated. What about cell phone (non locked AT&T currently) and charging it, plugging in my laptop. Will have a Charles Schwab credit card, so I assume I can use it at a ATM. Probably will rent an AirB&B while I look for a more permanent rental. A big concern at this point is actually driving down from San Diego... best route, safety, and lastly nice places to visit on the way down..

Thanks all in advance.... nothing ventured, nothing gained...
Ken Mahren


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

1st note, you can drive into Mexico without anyone stopping you, it is up to you to stop and get the paperwork so you are legal. Many people drive in and post later that they are a day or two from the border asking if they should have stopped!

1st you will need an FMM so you are legally in Mexico, every single person entering Mexico needs on of these, regardless to where or how long you are entering. An FMM is good for up to 180 days, people generally refer to this as a tourist visa, though this is not actually a visa (If you are American/Canadian you will not need an actual visa so I wont discuss those here). You are not guaranteed the agent will give you the full time period, so be prepared to explain why you want the 180 days, but crossing from the US to Mexico people generally get the full time when they request it. Keep the FMM on you as you will be asked for it at some police checkpoints. Keep your receipt somewhere safe so you can prove you paid when you leave.

To bring your vehicle into Mexico you will need a TIP (Temporary Importation Permit) which will match the time period you were given for the FMM. Here you pay a fee for the TIP, and a refundable deposit whos amount varies depending on the year of vehicle, but it will be something between 100-400 USD approx. You need the title or registration with your name on it (best to carry both just in case). If it is a leased vehicle you may or may not be able to bring it in.

You should pick these documents up at the border the day you cross, go to the Aduana 1st for your FMM, then the banjercito for your TIP. While you can get them ahead of time online, you have to stop anyway to get the FMM stamped, AND if something goes wrong with the paperwork it can be complicated to fix. Sometimes the location is right at the border, other times it can be found approximately 21km inland, you will have to look up where to do it depending on where you cross. You can expect anywhere from 15 minutes to 2 hours for the process, but it is pretty easy. 

When you leave Mexico you must stop to cancel your TIP and get the deposit you left. EVEN IF YOU ARE LATE AND MISS YOUR DEPOSIT...you must stop and cancel the TIP so Mexico knows you took the vehicle back outside the country, otherwise they assume it is still inside Mexico and will not let you return with any other vehicle. This is done at any banjercito at the border, it does not need to be the same crossing you entered at but it can only be done at the border (you will see banjercitos throughout Mexico, they will not help you with this). 

You will also need Mexican Auto insurance for your vehicle, this I recommend you get ahead of time, but you can pick it up on the US side of many of the border crossings. You can check the price of 6 months vs 1 year, but there wont be much difference. I believe you are only required to have liability but I am not an expert here.

I am not sure about the medication, but the rest of your gear is fine and exempt from having to pay any taxes on.

Many places do take credit card now, but I always rely on cash. Stop and get pesos from an ATM as soon as you can.

If you are taking your time and want a little relaxation/adventure I suggest you leave from San Diego and go all the way down baja, taking the ferry from La Paz to Mazatlan. If you just want to get to Mazatlan enter Mexico at Nogales Arizona and take the 15/15D all the way South. The D designates toll roads, they are often quicker as they avoid the small towns and topes (speed bumps), usually in better shape, but the fees add up. Some people feel they are safer.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Take two debit cards from different banks and be able to transfer funds from one to the other in case you lose one of them. Try not to use credit cards. Let your bank know you will be going to Mexico. Get your pesos at exchange houses or banks before crossing over. Trying to find an exchange house in a Mexican border town can be difficult sometimes. Buying your auto insurance online is much more convenient but do it with plenty of time. have your paperwork checked out and together before departing.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Why not use credit cards? We lived 4+ years in Mexico and although we used cash (withdrawn at ATMs from our US bank account) more often than in the US we also used our credit card extensively. We had one that did not charge a conversion fee.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

When you’re traveling you don’t have time to get online regularly to check your transactions and some have reported having being scammed. Once you settle down and know the businesses you frequent then it’s a different story


----------



## kmahren (8 mo ago)

Wilty, thanks for the reply..... so to clarify, should I get the FMM and the TVIP before hand, either by internet or a visit to the San Diego consulate? At the border what has been your experience.... and how long ago was that... I hear things are tightening up a bit lately and finally, what do I say to the agent for a 180 day tourist visa with my car.... obviously I want to make this as easy as possible, who wants to get hung up with no dotted I's ans crossed T's getting over the border...


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

The first thing you hit is customs. Don't worry too much about that. Make sure you don't have any guns, ammo, live plants, illegal drugs, US prescription drugs prohibited in Mexico, or more than US$10,000 in cash. 

Don't panic when they search you, I've heard they're searching everyone now. They won't completely unpack everything, they may ask you to unload a box or two for inspection. If they assess any duty at all it won't be too expensive. Payment options vary by crossing point, but most likely you can pay with a credit card, if not they'll take pesos. Dollars are least likely to be accepted.

After customs you have to stop at the Aduana/INS building to do the rest of the paperwork. It's pretty easy to drive past it because most people don't stop there.

You can apply for a TIP online beforehand, or at Aduana. If you think you might have issues, getting one ahead of time might be smart so you know you're past those issues.

The FMM you can get and fill out on the spot.

Most important advice for smooth sailing is to make sure names match exactly, including middle names, on passports, vehicle titles, insurance and driver's license. If they don't you might get blocked.


----------



## kmahren (8 mo ago)

Thanks Eastwind.... it's all in the details..... Good point on the exact name.... I will have to make sure the title for the car and insurance has my middle name on it..... which I never use normally.... Will have to get Mexico insurance. Doubt prescriptions have my middle name.... they are all generic blood pressure and cholesterol medications, so I would hope they don't trigger issues....


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Those prescriptions aren't going to be a problem, you don't even need a prescription in Mexico to buy common stuff like that. And they're cheap. Probably what you pay for a co-pay now will buy them outright in Mexico, at least in generics. 

So if they inspector knows the drug names, he'll know you can buy them by the box in mexico, so you don't need a name on them at all. That's if they even dig into your suitcase enough to find them. My two trips by land they ignored my suitcase and concentrated on looking for stuff they could put duty on.


----------



## trekmanone (Sep 13, 2020)

kmahren said:


> Hello, Lot's of questions.... I am retired, and looking into living in Mexico for 6 months and if I like it, make it longer.
> I'm a US citizen, do not intend to work in Mexico, Looking at Mazatlan at the moment, as a destination. Will be driving down from the San Diego area. Bringing along in my car, my guitar, laptop, some Music CD,s cloths, cameras, some prescription drugs (mostly generic).
> 
> What do I need to do before leaving for Mexico, as far a car documents, and personal belongings. What advice about driving? Money, (credit cards and cash).
> ...


As a 6-year permanent resident of Mexico and Mazatlan, I can answer many questions, if interested, but off the forum. [email protected]. There are very good answers already below though.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

You should be able to set your credit card preferences so they notify you of every transaction, or of every transaction over a certain amount. In Mexico, unlike in the US, they bring a terminal to your table so your credit card is never out of your sight. Online and phone transactions may be riskier. In 4 years of living and 11 years of traveling extensively (25 plus states) in Mexico we never had an unauthorized charge, and if we had we could have reported and resolved it with the company. We did have one ATM cloning incident (later resolved with our bank,) and have met others who were robbed or found themselves with counterfeit cash. No method is completely foolproof. I personally and most people I know can't imagine going without the convenience of credit cards. But you should choose what you are most comfortable with.


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

kmahren said:


> Wilty, thanks for the reply..... so to clarify, should I get the FMM and the TVIP before hand, either by internet or a visit to the San Diego consulate? At the border what has been your experience.... and how long ago was that... I hear things are tightening up a bit lately and finally, what do I say to the agent for a 180 day tourist visa with my car.... obviously I want to make this as easy as possible, who wants to get hung up with no dotted I's ans crossed T's getting over the border...


I recommend you wait and get them at the border when you cross, this ensures there are no issues. If you decide to go through Baja, cross at Tecate as it is small and easy for a 1st timer (Bonus you miss all the Tijuana and Rosarito traffic and get dropped off right in Ensenada). In this scenario you get the documents immediately at the border (you can park on the US or Mexico side and walk to the offices).

If you just want to cruise to Maz, cross via Nogales, in which case you get your documents at "KM21" which is approx 21 km from the crossing. You will get stopped by customs at the border who may or may not check your vehicle contents, then you drive on for another 20 minutes or so minutes (I have never times it this is just an example) and stop to get your paperwork. This video shows the entrance around 48 seconds.

Just tell them you want 180 days, if they even question it tell them you are traveling around Mexico. Its not a big deal at all, but generally give as little info as possible, until they ask for more. If they don't want to give you 180 days let them know you are slowley going all over Mexico/ all the way the Guatemala border. I never have a problem crossing from the North, the small number of people having issues generally are crossing via the southern border, or arriving via air.

I always do it at the border, if you cross on a weekday morning there may not be anyone in front of you. Tecate is small enough where there is almost never anyone when I cross, though Nogales is not bad on weekdays either. I have crossed a bunch of times over the years, and most recently several times during the height of covid. I think I crossed in May most recently.


----------



## kmahren (8 mo ago)

Thanks again Wiley.... great information and a video no less! another of endless questions... Once in Mazatlan, will start with a airb&b, but would be looking for a longer term place to rent, have to decide in town or something in a more rural setting.... since my espanol is muy poquito, would look for a translator who knows the area to hire for a few days to help out.... realtors are not all that trustworthy so would like to avoid them.... Any ideas of how to locate one of these impresarios? Again your have been very helpfull.... Ken


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

kmahren said:


> Thanks again Wiley.... great information and a video no less! another of endless questions... Once in Mazatlan, will start with a airb&b, but would be looking for a longer term place to rent, have to decide in town or something in a more rural setting.... since my espanol is muy poquito, would look for a translator who knows the area to hire for a few days to help out.... realtors are not all that trustworthy so would like to avoid them.... Any ideas of how to locate one of these impresarios? Again your have been very helpfull.... Ken


Can't help as I have never stayed for more than a few days in Maz, but try and get a place near the old centro until you figure out the city, it's a nice area by the ocean. Also join a Mazatlan FB group and you can get recommendations on both places to stay and relators/guides. Note you will not pay Mexican prices if looking for a room on FB, but it is a start.

I always stay around here:








Malecón de Mazatlán · P.º Olas Altas 75-Int.1, Centro, 82000 Mazatlán, Sin., Mexico


★★★★★ · Tourist attraction




goo.gl


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@kmahren -- As an alternative, consider just getting a residence visa at your nearest Mexican Consulate, from the start. You can either get a temporary or permanent residence visa based on your pensions/assets -- then you'll be on your way to living full time, if you decide to stay. The initial temporary visa is good for a year and can be renewed and exchanged for a permanent card after 4 years. On a temporary visa you'll still need the TIP, for your vehicle (permanent residents have to drive Mexico plated vehicles.) You'd also need to validate your visa at immigration (INM) after arrival to receive your residence card. Cheers, 255


----------

